# Plastisol Ganged Proof File Question



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm placing my first plastisol order and I'm trying to get my proof correct. Has anyone here used F&M? I didn't know that the proof had to look exactly like the artwork. I did a gang sheet for the artwork but sent the proofs as individual pngs. 

They sent me this message:
"Please submit a ganged art file and a ganged proof file that match." 

Can anyone tell me the following?

1. Do the proofs have to be the exact same size as the artwork on the gang sheet?

2. I don't see an option in CorelDraw x6 to save my work as png, but I can save it as a pdf. There are so many options though in the PDF Preset and Compatibility menus - like Archiving CMYK, RGB, various versions of Acrobat... I'm not sure which ones to use. Can anyone help me with this?

I can wait until the morning and try to talk to someone in the F&M art department before I head off to work. Or, hopefully, I will get some answers from someone here who recently placed an order with them, and can tell me what is acceptable. Then I will be able to get my ganged proof file together tonight and email it to F&M in the morning.

Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Since you are printing your proof from Coreldraw, simple open your ganged image and use the File -> Publish to PDF command from the menu. This will create a pdf in the same dimension as your ganged image. That's all they need for a proof. Don't worry about presets, etc.

As far as your ganged artwork:

1. Make sure your page size in Corel is the same size as the transfer you are going to purchase.

2. Place your ganged images on this page making sure no artwork extends off the page.

3. When you have everything placed like you want, save it. I don't think F&M supports Corel X6 yet, so save the file in the latest Corel version that they do support.

4. Then simply upload both the Coreldraw ganged image file and the pdf proof you created from this file.

In the future, if you ever need to save a Coreldraw file as a .png, use the export command, not the save 'as' command. But for proof purposes, you always want to use the 'publish to pdf' command since it's so dang simple.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We do ganged all the time. Make your page size the same as the gang size page. Place all of our images on the sheet so they fit. Save it and export to a jpg for a visual sample and send both the cdr or ai and a jpg. 

Specify any pms colors or if you use the vendor standard colors, specify those. We ask them for the pms color matches for their standards and specify that in the artwork in non-printing layers. 

We ask for an emailed proof before we approve. 

Good luck.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

You've both been very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

i believe F&M (and probably most) want your proof to have the shirt color in the background. It helps them to know what you want white and what you meant to make transparent


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I send all my 1 colour art and proofs to F&M as black.....If you have your art set-up in Corel X6, use FILE > Export to Web and save it as a png......


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

I sent my artwork to them earlier this morning saved as CorelDraw x5 and my proofs saved as PDFs. All one color - black. Hope they go through this time.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

My artwork and proof files have been accepted! Thanks again everyone for your help. One step closer to printing my very first shirt


----------

